# Foggy E-tex when dry?



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyway to solve it? It looked good when drying and now that its dry it's foggy. I think I remember someone mentioning something about "blushing" but I can't find the thread. 

Thanks,

MS
_________________


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I may have my own answer. I did some digging and it looks like high humidity can cause the fogging. I placed a meter in the finishing shop and the humidity was 69% (ouch).
Does anyone know if I can hit it with 400 grit and then re coat when the humidity is down to get a better finish?

Thanks,

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You might have a bad batch of etex. Old stuff maybe?

I've used it for years in both low and very high humidity without fogging. Not sure if humidity is the answer, but I could be wrong.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Vince,

It's about 1.5 years from when I bought it? I used it about 2 month ago and it was alright. I'd hate to waste the bottles (almost full), but that may be the case. What are your thoughts on using as a pre coat before painting, and assess from there. If it is the case I should be able to paint and then re-coat with new stuff without issue? Since the first coat is more of a leveler and to hide woodgrain.

Thanks,

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Try painting one bait white and another black and then test the etex again. Either the black or the white will show the fogging very clearly if there is any.

Maybe you just didn't mix it quite right. Try it several more times. I'd hate to see you throw it away if you don't need to.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, The advice is much appreciated!

MS


----------

